# April 07 TOM-Cornell and Diehl Safe Harbor Flake



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

For all who want to participate for this months TOM put your reviews here.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

looks like i'll have to make an order... been wanting to try this. p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Waiting for mine to arrive. Last I knew my most recent TAD hadn't even been shipped yet, dammit.:c


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got mine in today. It does seem a bit moist so I'm going to let it sit out for about an hour or so to dry and then smoke some in a cob. Still a bit paranoid about using my new pipes. It will pass and I might just smoke this in my new Tsuge bent brandy I got in with the safe horbor flake.p


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

anybody know the cheapest place to order this from?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I think smokingpipes is the cheapest at 7.53.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> I think smokingpipes is the cheapest at 7.53.


i got a tin coming with my new Tsuge (and some ol' stinky bulk tobaccos).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have had 3 bowls of this particular 'baccy. All have smoked the same in that the first half is tremendously enjoyable, while the second half sucks. I get a real pungent, fruity smell when removing the lid, but can not identify any distinguishable flavors while smoking it. I probably won't buy it again.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I opened up mine yesterday and got that fruity smell too, probably wait another week before smoking it. Pretty wet.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, was reading over the TobaccoReviews.com blurbs about it and it seemed to be the majority opinion that the stuff needs a while to blend and dry. Maybe we should make this the March baccy of the month reportable in June?:r


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

So I rubbed some out--no big deal, it falls apart anyway--and let it dry for half an hour or so, packed a brand new cob and away we go. 

First impressions: loved the smell of it, went out of the house and came back in, great room note I thought, but the taste...well, I don't know. I thought the flavor improved some halfway into the bowl, but at first, I don't think it's for me. I'll smoke a couple more bowls before I decide.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had half a bowl tonight.
well... underwhelmed so far.
i left it sit open on my dresser for 8-9 hours straight, still a little too moist to smoke.
tobacco was nice and soft still, after drying so long, nice cuts, not too thin ribbon cuts. similar to the fillmore flakes, only i think this has burley and i remember reading that they were struggling with getting the flakes to stay in flake form.

now, onto the smoke, if there was any. by that i mean, the first third of the bowl, i tasted nothing. i blew smoke out, tried to inhale all that, didn't smell anything either. room note, nadda; flavor, nadda.
'bout mid-bowl, it got a little spice on the tongue, may have been from the puffing to keep it going, but there was a flavor similar to the tin aroma, which wasn't bad.
and like the rest of you, toward the bottom of the bowl, it got a bit funky, so i dumped the rest out.

smoked in my large Sasieni 1dot skater.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I had the same impressions as everyone else, the beginning was bland and a pain to get going. Finally at the half way point got some flavor but I really didn't enjoy it. Then got to the end and that was pretty bad. The most enjoyable part was unloading the rest into the ashtray. Right now I really don't want to smoke it ever again but I will give it another go, probably in my meer though.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

My experience has been the same as most of you. Very bland tasting and I've tried about 3 bowls and honestly havn't made it past half way before dumping it so I luckly have not had the pleasure of getting the fowl taste in the last third.

I don't see myself buying more or smoking anymore anytime soon. I may seal it in a jar and let it sit for atleast 6 months and then try it again maybe.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

C&D Safe Harbor Flake- When I first opened the tin, the aroma reminded me of chewing tobacco.(molasses?) As SHF airs out it takes on a nutmeg aroma. (Very little if any comes through the smoke).
I always find myself loading a big ole cob, which it seems made for.. I just crumble and cram it full. This stuff is the best to light and has little if any bite for me.
SHF is a straight forward burley should be regarded as such. The nicotine, while adequate is not as much as expected for a straight burley.
I have not tried other burley flakes such as, Solani Aged Burley Flake or Wessex Burley Sliced but I would expect the same smoking qualities.
While the flavor does fade a bit, all in all SHF is a good burley and I wouldnt hesitate in buying more.


craige


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Safe Harbor Flake is a strange bird for me. It seems to change what it wants to be on a whim. Now i love the burley (OK i love every tobacco component save cavendish but that's love/hate and different story) in all of its might because it's simple. Burley is what burley is and it has to be treated right or good goes to bad real fast. Now as far as SHF being a classic returned to life(Richmond made Edgeworth Sliced ), i can't say in the least bit but i will take it for what it is, an attempt.

I don't mind the that the flakes crumble apoun release from the wrapping paper, i would have liked a true flake but soft broken flakes work for me. The smell reminds me of Hawaiian punch. I find this smell to be more pronounced in the bowl the drier the blend is. Not a bad taste but it does make me want some punch. I've had this tin open for a couple of months and have been able to smoke it in a number of different pipes with very mixed results. On the low end of things i found this stuff to burn *HOT *, hot enough to cook some wood. No real damage, cheap pipe, but trying to pull some flavor out when none is to be found will do that to ya. Out of a few briar pipes, i have only found one to make this stuff sing. With this one pipe, bland and boring found a tune and turned into a brown suger magic maker. Well maybe not really magic but smooth and contenting as any good tobacco should be. My cobs digest this blend well with the brown suger coming and going. Not quite as steady as my weber prince but for the price of wood i'll keep it in the cobs.

Overall the price of admission seems below value. With peeks behind the curtain all too brief, the power of burley is not used to full advanage. This is one blend that i can say i don't crave, i just can't relax with it has much as any other burley i've smoked. I 'll smoke it way, when its gone i'll get some Wessex burley Slices to fill the void.


----------

